# tracking number



## Shabakers (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi! Guys this is my first purchase through online and first purchase item and shipping im newbie to shipping item when i got a tracking number and try to track my item there is a sign a exclamation mark sign is there something wrong to my item is that right? I email already them but until now there is no respond from them oh! I shipped my item with free shipping cost.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Even if you are told a different tracking site, http://global.cainiao.com/ Is the best. When you type in your number, nothing is wrong with it.

Whenever I am getting something from aliexpress or another China-based retailer, I always use cainiao as it seems more accurate than the others (except for UPS and DHL).


----------



## Shabakers (Aug 31, 2017)

I see now i worried that my item will be more than 2 week to get it or more or less.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Thank you sir. I see it through that site, i hope theres nothing wrong happen on my item while in ahipping.


----------



## Shabakers (Aug 31, 2017)

I type the tracking number sir but something wrong when i type the destination they said it fail


----------



## master801 (Aug 31, 2017)

It looks like your package is being held in customs to be exported.

https://www.parcelmonitor.com/track-it-online


By the way, tracking numbers for china post is a bit weird to use, some sites will properly show details for the package while some won't.
It's really a hit and miss system.


----------



## Shabakers (Aug 31, 2017)

I see it thanks this is accurate than the site that they given. Lesson learned next time i spend some penny for the shipping method.


----------

